# Bumps on Back and Side - Pics...Need some help please



## Brando999

My boy's developed some bumps on his back and side. They first appear as almost like lumps under the skin - then turn into almost a zit that you can squeeze and a little bit of blood comes out. There's also a bit of hair missing as well in some spots - but overall whatever it is, it doesn't seem to bother him terribly.

I've added some pics - if anyone can help me out that'd be great.

Thanks


----------



## ashes

U should prob take ur dog to the vet they can take a tissue sample if there's blood coming out when u squeeze it. They could be dry spots or mange in it's early stages but keep an eye on it and see if it's worsens or spreads. I would just take my dog to the vet.


----------



## aimee235

How old is your dog? Does it have fleas? What are you feeding him?


----------



## Wingman

Does your dog have fleas? Does it play out in an area with sand/dirt? My dog gets similar bumps occasionally from being outside. She'll get ate up by chiggers or sand fleas...and since our entire yard is sand it happens. lol


----------



## PerfectPit

I would take your dog to the vet,it's better to be safe then sorry. But I agree with Wingman, we also have a yard of sand and my dog got bumps on him from flea bites now I treat my yard and dog regularly and it has disappeared.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK

Thats how my dog started off before I found out he had red mange


----------



## k8nkane

I don't have a sandy yard at all and my pup Kane got those same exact bumps, same progression, same non-reaction to them. His were on the back of his neck and the top of his head though.

My vet is about 95% sure it's environmental allergies, which is likely since Kane already has food allergies. They popped up when it started getting hot during the summer and have completely gone away now that it's fall and is consistently 50 degrees F and below. When summer swings back around next year, I have to take him to the vet to explore our options on how to control them. Stop squeezing them though! You're only making them worse. If you just leave them alone and let your dog go about its business, they'll disappear in 2-3 days.


----------



## anonymous69156

my dog has the same(see pix) looking closer, its just scabs so i will be picking up some flea meds toninght.


----------



## JayC323

my 4 mo old puppy Kane has started getn these colorless bumps. they started out as 4 or 5 and went away but came back earlier this wk and now there is close to 30 id say and i found a flea on him last night i had narrowed it down to allergies or a skin disorder until i found the flea so i have no clue what is but i am goin 2 take him 2 the vet if it doesnt clear up over the weekend another thing that happened was he got some febreeze air freshener on him while i was spraying the couch and that night the bumps got worse in numbers and size


----------



## Keymf

Did anyone ever figure out what the bumps were? Having the same problem...


----------



## jttar

Keymf said:


> Did anyone ever figure out what the bumps were? Having the same problem...


Could be allergies to food, shampoo etc. Did the vet test for mange?

Joe


----------

